# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Must Cryptocyrone spp. be planted in substrate?

## zeek_fon

Dear all, 

Can I check if Crypts should be planted in sand or they can be tied on to lava stones or drift wood??

Thanks for your time.

Regards

----------


## bossteck

Planted. They are heavy root feeders as far as I know.

----------


## zeek_fon

Hi Bro Bossteck, 

Many thanks for your guidance. 

Regards

----------

